# Impact driver wobble bit



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought the Ridgid drill/driver combo R9600 about 5 months ago. Been using mostly the driver and hardly the drill.

Recently I noticed the driver is making more noise when driving (more than before). If I put in a long bit (say a 3" bit) and turned it on and see it spinning in the air, I can clearly see a "wobble" about 1/4" at the tip.

Same bit, inserted into the drill, and turned it on, no wobble at the tip.

I know a drill with a tightened chuck should be truer then the driver with a quick release mechanism.

I *think* this wobble wasn't there before. I am not 100% sure. I never dropped the tool.

The question is how much wobble is too much?

Is a 1/4" side to side wobble at the tip of a 3" bit TOO MUCH? Or ACCEPTABLE?

Oh, I checked the bit, it's straight. I also tried a few other longer, shorter new, never been used bits, same results. So it's not the bit.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sounds like something is loose. It probably won't wobble if you are actually using it to drive in a screw but it might transfer a lot of vibration to your hand. I'd try it on a piece of scrap. If it doesn't feel right, call Ridgid and set up an exchange, IMO.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

mis aligned chuck by the sounds of it. its common with impacts.. as for the noise.. i was talking to their rep back in december when i was buying some new drills. he said they have had several of the newest ridgid impact come back defective.. mostly problems with them overheating


----------

